

The Game of Hangman, Decision Theory and Delivering Software - chrisconley
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSSNLyaZBUU

======
chrisconley
I just remembered there was some interest in this topic a couple months ago
when I mentioned [1] it, so I thought I'd throw this lightning talk up I gave
last month.

[1] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7378815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7378815)

